# XỊT CHỐNG SÂU RĂNG MIDKID CÓ THẬT SỰ TỐT KHÔNG?



## baohan4228 (30/4/22)

Xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID có đắt không?



*1. Công dụng của Xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID*
Trước tiên, cần phải hiểu sản phẩm Xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID được sáng chế để giúp cải thiện những vấn đề cho hàm răng trẻ nhỏ, đặc biệt là những vấn đề về sâu răng.

Các vi khuẩn gây bệnh cho răng miệng, gây sâu răng thường đặc biệt xuất hiện ở hàm trăng trẻ nhỏ bởi 3 lý do. Đầu tiên, trẻ em thường không biết cách vệ sinh răng miệng đúng cách. Hầu hết những bé từ 1 đến 3 tuổi, việc đánh răng sẽ thường được bố mẹ làm cho. Ở những giai đoạn đầu tiên của cuộc đời, nhiều bố mẹ chỉ dùng khăn lau hoặc cho con súc miệng để vệ sinh răng. Với trẻ lớn hơn có thể tự đánh răng được rồi nhưng vẫn chưa thể biết cách đánh răng đúng được. Hơn nữa, trẻ em thường thích ăn đồ ngọt, các loại bánh kẹo có nhiều đường. Chính vì vậy mà trẻ em là đối tượng dễ bị các vi khuẩn gây hại cho răng lợi tấn công nhất.





Công dụng của Xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID




Hiểu được nguyên nhân và tình trạng bị sâu răng ở trẻ, Xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID ra đời như một giải pháp hiệu quả giúp chăm sóc vệ sinh răng miệng trẻ khoẻ mạnh, sạch, không còn sâu răng.

Ba công dụng nổi bật của xịt MIDKID là loại bỏ mảng bám, các vết ố vàng do thức ăn gây nên, tiêu diệt vi khuẩn gây các bệnh về răng miệng như sâu răng, viêm chân răng, viêm lợi, và tái tạo lại men răng, giúp hàm răng trắng sáng, chắc khoẻ hơn.

*2. Giá của Xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID*
Xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID đang là sản phẩm vô cùng phổ biến trên thị trường. Sản phẩm được bán ở nhiều nhà thuốc và cả các cửa hàng online trên sàn thương mại điện tử với mức giá vô cùng đa dạng. Tuy nhiên, để sở hữu được sản phẩm chính hãng và an toàn nhất, các bậc phụ huynh nên đặt mua tại các nhà thuốc uy tín hoặc đặt trực tiếp qua website của MIDKID là midkid.vn.

*2.1. Giá bán lẻ theo chai*
Theo giá niêm yết của sản phẩm trên website thì một chai xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID có giá 220.000 VNĐ. Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm hiện đang được giảm tới 16% và có mức già sau giảm là 185.000 VNĐ/hộp sản phẩm.

Tuy nhiên, để sản phẩm phát huy tác dụng tốt nhất thì nên cho trẻ dùng xịt MIDKID từ tối thiểu 1 tháng. Để dễ dàng hơn trong việc chăm sóc răng miệng, nhà sản xuất đã khuyến cáo nên cho trẻ dùng theo liệu trình từ 1 đến 3 tháng. Với mỗi một liệu trình, giá của sản phẩm có thể sẽ khác so với giả mua lẻ.

*2.2. Giá bán theo liệu trình*
Sản phẩm Xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID được khuyên dùng chia theo 3 liệu trình chính: liệu trình làm sạch răng, liệu trình bảo vệ răng và liệu trình tái tạo men răng.





Giá bán theo liệu trình Xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID



*2.2.1. Liệu trình làm sạch*
Với liệu trình làm sạch răng, thời gian sử dụng là 1 tháng với 2 chai xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID. Sau một tháng sử dụng sản phẩm, những hiệu quả có thể thấy rõ nhất là: các vết bẩn, mảng bám trên răng đã được làm sạch, tình trạng ố vàng cũng không còn, hơi thở cũng thơm tho hơn, không còn đọng mùi thức ăn. Và đặc biệt là chỉ từ 1 tháng thì tình trạng viêm họng cũng đã giảm rõ rệt ở trẻ.

Liệu trình làm sạch sử dụng 2 hộp xịt MIDKID trong 1 tháng có giá là: 370.000VNĐ/2 hộp

*2.2.2. Liệu trình bảo vệ răng*
Sử dụng liệu trình bảo vệ răng cần tới 4 hộp xịt MIDKID và sử dụng trong 2 tháng. Sau 2 tháng sử dụng, bên cạnh việc làm sạch hàm răng, MIDKID còn giúp ngăn ngừa vi khuẩn phát triển, bảo vệ hàm răng trẻ luôn khoẻ mạnh. Các hiện tượng như sâu răng, mòn men răng, viêm lợi, hà mủn… sẽ giảm đáng kể.

Liệu trình bảo vệ răng có giá: 740.000VNĐ/4 hộp

*2.2.3. Liệu trình tái tạo men răng*
Để tái tạo men răng thì cần một thời gian dài chăm sóc răng miệng. Sử dụng Xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID tối thiểu 3 tháng sẽ giúp tái tạo lại men răng cho bé, giảm ê buốt. Đặc biệt, sản phẩm giúp men răng cứng hơn, bảo tồn các chỗ bị sâu và hà mủn để giữ cho cho răng vĩnh viễn.

Giá của liệu trình tái tạo men răng là 1.110.000/6 hộp xịt MIDKID cho 3 tháng sử dụng.

*3. Đánh giá Xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID có đắt không?*



Đánh giá giá sản phẩm Xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID



Hiệu quả của sản phẩm Xịt chống sâu răng MIDKID đã được các bác sĩ chuyên khoa kiểm chứng và nhận được nhiều sự đánh giá tích cực từ người sử dụng sản phẩm. Chính vì vậy, có thể nói xịt MIDKID có mức giá hoàn toàn hợp lý, không hề đắt và xứng đáng với những giá trị tích cực mà sản phẩm đem lại cho sức khỏe con trẻ.

Các bậc phụ huynh có nhu cầu đặt hàng hoặc cần thêm thông tin về sản phẩm, vui lòng liên hệ hotline 0968.200.989 của Dược phẩm MIDKID để được tư vấn nhanh nhất!.



*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DƯỢC PHẨM MID
Địa chỉ: *Số 803B Huyền Kỳ, tổ dân phố 8, Phường Phú Lãm, Quận Hà Đông, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại:* 0972.200.946
*Website:*


----------

